# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Today I picked up a few books for March, Yes, the Grisham ASSOCIATE and Patterson RUN FOR YOUR LIFE for Phil and to share BOCA KNIGHTS and on sale for Amy LEARNING TO KILL stories from the recently de

## phil62

Today I picked up a few books for March, Yes, the Grisham ASSOCIATE and Patterson RUN FOR YOUR LIFE for Phil and to share BOCA KNIGHTS and on sale for Amy LEARNING TO KILL stories from the recently deceased mystery master Ed McBain, and an oldie SHIP MADE OF PAPER. Now all I need is a hammock or a lounge on a beach! Amy

----------


## GramChop

how do you go about choosing which books to bring, amy?  i do have a few fav authors, but golly gee....there are so many to choose from!

----------


## phil62

Funny you should ask. Well, I have lots of authors that I read their stuff when it comes out-Shreve, DeMille, Robert B Parker, Grisham, Woods, Sandford, Burke,Eliz George, PD James, Wally Lamb, Lahane, Connelly, Louise Erdich etc. The pop stuff. Then I read the NY Times book review, I place trust in my network of readers for word of mouth, swap on the beach-a favorite way to make friends, and peruse mags such as BOOKMARKS. Barnes &amp; Noble sends e mail alerts weekly if not more often than that and they are good leads too.  I am a major book junkie that has not been convinced to go KINDLE (just yet) Amy

----------


## rivertrash

Just finished Run For Your Life.  Pretty good.  A real page-turner.  I stayed up too late last night because I really didn't want to put it down.  Once again I have some trouble with the ending.  For some reason that has been my complaint about several of the ones I have read recently.  Still, it's worth reading.

----------


## MIke R

if any of you want ideas for a book, my computer in the bookstore tracks sales by gender etc...I can tell you trends anytime ....just ask

----------


## JEK

Asking

----------


## MIke R

I just got home from a game and am home now.....I'll take  a look tomorrow and print it

----------


## phil62

Please do one for the other gender as well. Thanks MIKER and welcome home, Amy

----------


## GramChop

> if any of you want ideas for a book, my computer in the bookstore tracks sales by gender etc...I can tell you trends anytime ....just ask



consider this my request, too!

----------


## MIke R

here you go:....this is for the past week only...top sellers by gender, although The Shack was the overall top seller

Women:

THE READER, by Bernhard Schlink
THE SHACK, by William P. Young.
THE MIDDLE PLACE, by Kelly Corrigan.
CONFESSIONS OF A SHOPAHOLIC, by Sophie Kinsella.
OUTLIERS, by Malcolm Gladwell
THE SENATOR

----------


## phil62

Thanks Mike. I have enjoyed many on both lists and will look into more of these titles. If this list is easy for you to put on line, can you do it more often? It is neat to have a guide when I truly believe SO MANY BOOKS, SO LITTLE TIME. Amy

----------


## MIke R

yeah I can do it as much as you want...I generally check the list on Sunday and order on Monday

----------


## MIke R

I pulled out the ski books which are always on the top seller list but would be irrelevant with this crowd.....LOL

----------


## Toni

Mike, thanks for the list.... That's awesome..

And Amy, if you haven't already read it, throw "The Middle Place" on your pile... It's a wonderful and honest memoir by a young woman who is diagnosed with breast cancer. I know that sounds depressing, but it is laugh out loud funny in places and in the end, very uplifting.  I'm not surprised to see it near the top of the list for women....

----------


## andynap

Mike- was the Reader hot before the movie came out?

----------


## MIke R

not hot Andy..but building momentum....same with Revolutionary Rd and Slumdog Millionaire...they start to gain traction just before the movie release..for instance...Angels and Demons is just starting to sell again this week

----------


## andynap

So the ads touting the movie release also push the book sales. More ads pre-release equals more interest equals more books.

----------


## MIke R

sometimes yes...sometimes no...and its impossible to know how it will go...sometimes its a huge bust for the book....He's Just Not Into You got a lot of pre movie hype and I loaded up on the book and it hasnt moved much at all.....same with Atonement and American Gangster, last year which sold very well til the movie came out and then went flat

----------


## noel

Toni,

Speaking of a story about cancer with humor, I recall hearing only part of a review of a story about a woman with terminal cancer who was adament about going against the grain.  No sentiment, no false hopes, and apparently a lot of harsh but funny interplay with her family -- she apparently said that she wanted them to have the Make A Wish Foundation set her up with a three-way.

Anyway, I never got the title but would appreciate it if anyone has it.

Tim

----------


## noel

Meant to say "adamant."

----------


## MIke R

I have  a book called "Cancer Vixen" which may or may not be what you are wondering about....

----------


## noel

Sounds promising.  I'll check it out, thanks.

----------


## amyb

A while ago I read a terrific book, EVENING by Susan Monot, about a woman in hospital dying of cancer and she listens to her kids talking at her bedside.  She mumbles between pain killers about  a past love and the kids reactions are a  hoot.  They think she is asleep and a great family saga unfolds.

----------

